# Cryptocoryne Dewitii



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really interested in growing some of this rare Crypt. I know that it is not commercially available, but does anyone know where I may get some? Does anyone here grow it?
Thanks


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Good luck on your search. If you ever find any, I'll swap you with some of my stuff.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

please add where in the world you are: memners of this group are from anywhere at all and it might not be easy to send plants because of import restrictions.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I had this one, was doing great. Did a rescape and it melted of course and never came back. Or is burried. Ill have to go search of it as I totally forgot about it until now!


----------



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

I am in the UK. 
Bigstick, let me know if you find it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Bigstick- you had noritoi - not dewitii.

I've got a couple of plants of dewitii. Still waiting for it to 'take off'.


----------



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

Not taking off seems to be quite common. Sounds like it is hard to grow, especially submersed. At least, so I have read elsewhere.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Bigstick- you had noritoi - not dewitii.
> 
> I've got a couple of plants of dewitii. Still waiting for it to 'take off'.


I had that one, noritoi, as well. Didnt grow for crap.

dewitii, bronze leaf, looks kinda like wendtii?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> I had that one, noritoi, as well. Didnt grow for crap.
> 
> dewitii, bronze leaf, looks kinda like wendtii?


Oh - not that was a wendtii - collected by 'dewit'

C. dewitii is a species from Papua that was 'lost' until found by Takashige Idei in Papua New Guinea in 2009ish


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Oh - not that was a wendtii - collected by 'dewit'
> 
> C. dewitii is a species from Papua that was 'lost' until found by Takashige Idei in Papua New Guinea in 2009ish


Ghori, how about a trip to find one?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

crypts said:


> Ghori, how about a trip to find one?


I actually did mention this to my wife a couple of years ago - before Takashige found it. Want to guess to what my wife's response was?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I actually did mention this to my wife a couple of years ago - before Takashige found it. Want to guess to what my wife's response was?


lol...yeah!


----------

